# Online-Unterschriftenaktion



## Chewie1802 (11. Dezember 2010)

Wie die letzten Beispiele (Killerfuzzy, Kondensmilch) zeigen, hat man bei CM offensichtlich immer noch nicht verstanden, daß zumindest die deutsche Community Wert auf passende Spielernamen, auch auf den Nicht-RP-Servern, legt.
Zudem meinen ja einige Teilnehmer hier, es wären gerade mal 20 Leute, die für die striktere Einhaltung der Namensregeln eintreten würden.

Daher habe ich nun eine Online-Unterschriftenaktion gestartet. Nicht im Forum, wo das eh in eine Diskussion ausartet, sondern hier:

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/hdro-namensregeln/

Bitte unterschreibt und verteilt diesen Link und macht ihn in euren Sippenforen oder sonstwo bekannt!

Vielleicht versteht, bei entsprechender Teilnehmerzahl, CM dann endlich, daß es sich hierbei nicht nur um eine kleine nicht-beachtenswerte Minderheit handelt.


----------



## Kobold (12. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ja ganz nett. Doch frage ich: Wie viel Zeit ist zwischen der Erstellung des Namensticket und der Namensänderung vergangen?
Nicht immer heben die GMs auch die Zeit, sofort zu reagieren. Ich praktiziere dies immer so, dass ich mir den Störer in die Freundesliste packe und nach ein paar Tagen dann sehe, wie er nun heisst. Ganz ohne Stress und Aufregung.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich gravierende Namensverstöße seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr feststellen konnte. (Zumindest auf Belegear) 

Siehe dazu auch meinen Post: LINK


----------



## Vetaro (12. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, das forum ist leider zu langweilig geworden, um irgendwas zu tun. Wir haben uns entschlossen, jegliche aktivität einzustellen und nichts mehr zu irgendwas zu schreiben.


----------



## Knurrbauch (12. Dezember 2010)

Chewie1802 schrieb:


> Bitte unterschreibt und verteilt diesen Link und macht ihn in euren Sippenforen oder sonstwo bekannt!



Und wenn ich auf Belegaer spiele?


----------



## EvV (15. Dezember 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Und wenn ich auf Belegaer spiele?



Und wenn du möchtest, dass der RP-Server nicht von ooclern überflutet wird, die dann wegen der Namen von den "normalen" Servern (wie von CM ja empfohlen) wechseln, solltest du auch unterschreiben. Und Solidarität mit Mitspielern ist ja auch nie verkehrt.


----------



## Restmüll (15. Dezember 2010)

EvV schrieb:


> Und wenn du möchtest, dass der RP-Server nicht von ooclern überflutet wird, die dann wegen der Namen von den "normalen" Servern (wie von CM ja empfohlen) wechseln, solltest du auch unterschreiben. Und Solidarität mit Mitspielern ist ja auch nie verkehrt.



/sign


----------



## Elathar (18. Februar 2011)

find ich ne super sache.. mich stört es ungemein wenn ich unterwegs bin und meine felder pflüge... und nebenmir ein spieler namens " ringbitch" etc. erscheint... einfach nur störend


vote 4 fantasy ^^


----------



## llcool13 (5. März 2011)

Hat einer ne Ahnung ob diese Aktion was gebracht hat. Habe letztens mal wieder kurz in HdRo eingeloggt und mir sind in nicht mal 10 Minuten gleich vier Namen über den Weg gelaufen die nicht wirklich nach Mittelerde passen (wenn man die vorhandenen Namensregeln beachtet).


----------



## Nexrahkk (5. März 2011)

unterzeichnet


----------



## Velathian (5. März 2011)

Unterzeichnet! Meine Unterschrift hast du auch.

Ich spiele auch auf Belegaer und dort hab ich zwar noch keinen "Kondensmilch" gesehen aber sehr oft haben die Tiere des Kundigen oder Herolde des Hauptmannes affig dumme Namen "Bloody, Himmbär, Altair" um nur eine Auswahl zu nennen.

Und im SNG Channel ließt man immer mehr Sachen wie "Suche nach Grp" oder "Ab welchem lvl kann man erste inni machen????ßßß", hiermit möchte ich darauf hinweisen das der SNG-Chat KEIN OOC-Chat ist. Darüber was unter der Woche am Nachmittag des öfteren im OOC- oder Beratungs-Chat abgeht will ich gar nicht erst berichten.

Deshalb liebe Mitstreiter des Realms Belegaer unterschreibt auch Ihr diese Petition, damit die Kultur und das Niveau des virtuellen Mittelerdes erhalten bleibt!

Wir wollen keine sprachbehinderten Instanzfarmer und Spammer, Basta!


----------



## MrBlaki (5. März 2011)

Die Aktion ist lächerlich, ihr werdet keinen dazu zwingen können seinen Namen zu ändern nur weil er vielleicht nicht zu Herr der Ringe passt.
Die Entwickler werden einen Teufel tun und Spieler verscheuchen durch solche Aktionen. Man wird wohl kaum auf die Einnahmen dieser Spieler verzichten nur weil der Name nicht passend ist.
Jedem sollte die Chance gelassen werden sich so zu nennen wie man möchte, es gibt Leute die Namen wie "Kondensmilch" schön finden bzw. Lustig oder sogar cool.
Würden diese Leute nun sagen das ihr euren Namen ändern sollt weil er nicht witzig ist, würdet ihr ihn dann ändern wollen? Wohl kaum.
Aber über sowas denkt man natürlich nicht nach. Achja ich wüsst mal gerne was manche Spieler an solchen Namen "stört", müsst ihr euch den Spieler immer wieder ansehen oder ihm gar hinterherlaufen? 
Oh mein gott ihr trefft diesen Spieler 2 mal in der Level Phase er sollte sich wirklich schämen *facepalm @HdRo Community*.
Die einzige Ausnahme ist natürlich wenn der Name sexistisch, rassistisch, oder ähnliches ist, dann sollte man den Spieler zum ändern zwingen.
Akzeptiert andere Geschmäcker sonst muss man wirklich an eurer Reife Zweifeln.
Ein ganz großes Stichwort für euch zum Schluss, man nennt sowas: Toleranz~


----------



## Velathian (5. März 2011)

@MrBlaki

In HDRO wird besonders auf Atmosphäre, Authenzität und Lore geachtet und wenn man immer mal wieder Spielern begegnet mit den typischen Namen wie "Xlegolasxx" "Orckiller" und "Illidan", dann wird man als Fan der Bücher und der gepflegten Fantasy doch schnell angepisst!

Und für sowas gibt es dann auch keine Toleranz, denn die Meinungsfreiheit gilt nur solange man niemanden damit belästigt und das tun Spieler die ihren Charakteren solche Namen geben.

Und auf einem RP Server wie bei uns auf Belegaer gehört solchen "Humorbrocken" generell der Allerwerteste versohlt...


----------



## llcool13 (5. März 2011)

Ausserdem gibt es auch Namensregeln gegen die solche Namen nunmal ganz klar verstoßen. Und ein Verhalten zu akzeptieren das ganz klar gegen feste Regeln verstößt hat für mich nichts mit Toleranz zu tun. 

Aber in einem muss ich MrBlaki auch recht geben. So lange solche Spieler CM/Turbine Geld bringen ist es ihnen so gut wie egal wie sie sich nennen. Ich habe vor gar nicht so langer Zeit mal E-Mail Verkehr mit einem Senior GM von HdRo gehabt. Auf die Frage warum man den Namensregeln aufstelle wenn man sich nicht mal selbst daran hält und unpassende Namen umändert, kam die Antwort, dass sie die Regeln so auslegen und ändern können wie sie wollen und es grade für sie passt. 
Wenn sich also nicht mal die Verfasser der Regeln selbst an diese halten kann man solche Aktionen ja wohl leider eh vergessen.Man will Spieler mit unpassenden Namen halt auch halten da sie ja auch Geld bringen. 
Wenn sie dadurch die früher mal absolut geniale Atmo zerstören wird es ihnen egal sein solange am Ende des Quartals die zahlen stimmen. Und ihnen wird denke ich mal auch egal sein wenn sich einige viele beschweren, solange diese immer weiter zahlen und Mittelerde nicht den Rücken kehren.


----------



## Bartholom (8. März 2011)

@mrblaki: deine definition von toleranz würde bedeuten dass ich mir im RL von jemanden auf die schuhe pinkeln lassen und dabei freundlich lächeln muss, weil er das ja so toll findet auf schuhe zu pinkeln.
HDRO lebt von seiner atmosphäre, und die wird tatsächlich gestört wenn ich im auenland angle und dabei regelmässig leute mit idiotischen namen vorbeilaufen sehe die es in tolkiens mittelerde einfach nicht geben könnte. alle weiteren erklärungsversuche spare ich mir, mir gruselt es nur immer wieder vor leuten deren sinn für humor bzw. geistige schaffenskraft sich tatsächlich auf gedöns wie "keksmampf" oder "darktempler" beschränkt.


----------



## Sibanti (9. März 2011)

Was ihr bloß immer mit den Namen habt. 
Meine Güte, dann schaltet die Namen aus, ich finde überhaupt, die Namensschilder eingeschaltet zu haben, stört die Atmosphäre nachhaltiger als ein merkwürdiger Name, und schon kann man wieder in Ruhe angeln.

TZ TZ Probleme sind das.


----------



## llcool13 (10. März 2011)

Grade die Herr der Ringe Community war halt schon immer sehr erpicht darauf, das die Atmosphäre des spiels erhalten bleibt. Weil grade dieses Spiel stark von dieser lebt. Und die Namen der Spieler in der Welt durch die man wandert haben nunmal recht viel damit zu tun. Deshalb kann ich schon verstehen das so viele auf die Einhaltung der Namensregeln pochen und sich durch dumme Namen belästigt fühlen. 

Nun sagst du natürlich:"Macht die Namensschilder aus". Ist natürlich ne Möglichkeit. Aber dann müssen die normalen, sich an die Regeln haltenden Spieler, wieder etwas tun was sie eventuell nicht wollen, nur weil einige sich nicht an die Regeln halten oder mit solchen Namen einfach nur stören wollen (ob das jeder der einen unpassenden Namen nutzt mit Absicht macht kann und will ich nicht beurteilen). 

Und es sind nun mal nicht grade wenig die sich an solchen Namen gestört fühlen sieht man ja an den über 1100 Unterzeichnern der Petition und an der regen Disskusion im offiziellen Forum. 

Und eine Sache mal unter uns. Es ist ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt sich einem Namen auszusuchen der zu einem Fantasysetting passt. Selbst wenn einem selbst nichts einfällt gibt es doch im www genügend Möglichkeiten sich inspirieren zu lassen.

MfG


----------



## Knurrbauch (10. März 2011)

> Es ist ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt sich einem Namen auszusuchen der zu einem Fantasysetting passt.


Hier sei als wieder einmal typisches Beispiel genannt: dieser Tage hat man bei BioWare lange vor dem Headstart per Webinterface den Usern von swtor.com die Möglichkeit gegeben, schon jetzt "ihre Gilde zu gründen". Was da nach den ersten Stunden schon für Namen bei waren, ey... unglaublich.


----------



## dd2ren (12. März 2011)

Leider sehe ich keine gute Zukunft mehr für Lotro   

Was ich schon für Tickets geschrieben habe wegen falschen Namen , man kann sie nicht mehr zählen. 

Ich zumindest habe kapituliert und bin weitergezogen bevor ich mich dort weiter ärgere. 

Zumindest habe ich mich mal mit eingetragen


----------



## joeranimo (12. März 2011)

das thema finde ich allgemein lächerlich, wer sich an solchen namen stört hat echt keine anderen probleme...
lasst doch jeden seinen namen, ihr müsst ihn ja nicht in eure sippe/gruppe einladen.
und jeder, der hier auf tolkiens welt, oder rp-feeling pocht soll sich mal überlegen, ob in tolkiens welt magische balken über den köpfen der spieler schweben, die ihnen deren namen verraten, oder frodo auf die 4 drückt um sein schwert zu schwingen, oder magisch feinde von sauron aus dem nichts beschworen werden.
dann bastelt euch nen pen&paper-rpg zu hdro, wenn ihr so auf rpg steht.
ein spiel bleibt ein spiel und wenn ihr euch auf ein mmo einlasst müsst ihr damit rechnen, dass es IMMER und in JEDEM mmo leute gibt, die euch nicht passen werden/die nicht in die welt passen.
dann beim gm zu heulen, damit der spieler seinen namen ändert bringt meiner meinung nach auch eher wenig, weil, selbst wenn sie drauf eingehen, seit f2p einfach leute, die sich kein stück für die hdr-geschichte interessieren, jederzeit einen acc mit lustigen chars erstellen kann.
wenn man reif genug ist um in hdro rp zu betreiben, dann sollte man, meiner meinung nach, auch reif genug sein um über solche leute hinweg zu sehen (ignorelist, dann sieht man sie vll einmal alle 4 wochen durch zufall in ner stadt, wenn man namen eingeblendet hat)
also lasst sie doch einfach Imbaroxxor, oder Killerelb sein, wer eine ähnliche gesinnung hat wie ihr der wird solche leute keines blickes würdigen, sie auf ignore setzen und nicht in gruppen/schlachtzüge einladen.


----------



## Vetaro (12. März 2011)

joeranimo schrieb:


> das thema finde ich allgemein lächerlich, wer sich an solchen namen stört hat echt keine anderen probleme [...]



HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH! _Du bist unser 1, 000, 000ster Typ, der alle_ Antworten auf diesen Thread vollkommen ignoriert hat und ohne Sinn und Verstand die selben Parolen abgespult hat die wir schon vor 92 000 000 seiten behandelt haben!

Du hast 1 kostenloser iPod gewonnen! Bitte klicken sie hier, um deine Belohnung(en) abzuholen!


----------



## Scorpionboy (12. März 2011)

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich unterschreiben soll...


----------



## flohdaniel (27. März 2011)

signed!


----------

